# Hymer S660 front indicator lens and other things



## linnane (Dec 22, 2013)

Looking for one right hand front Indicator lens for a Hymer S660 1989. 
Or two clear front indicator lenses ( roving traffic cone killed mine last week on the M25 !) willing to pay well for them but would like to avoid the really high cost of a new pair form Brownhills (seems so expensive !!) I think the fiat and mercedes ones are the same and interchangeable. Also looking for a set of rear lounge Cushions and covers from a S660/S700. also , and most unlikely a retro exterior sun shade for the front Windscreen I know its along shot but fingers crossed!!

thanks in advance


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening linnane,

The Hymer part number is 417041 orange glass which is no longer available and has been replaced by part number 417042 clear glass. These are not handed, available singly and Hymer currently have 375 in stock with an SSP of €134.78 each, although we offer them for €121.68. (€ subject to conversion to £ and exclude VAT).

I can't comment on whether the Fiat and Mercedes indicators are interchangeable however I don't think these indicators are from either. At this time Hymer used the standard cab headlights, and list this in the parts system as it is not a part they can supply but as the indicators have a part number it was a part Hymer supplied not Fiat or Mercedes.

Whether the indicators were made solely for Hymer, or have been repurposed from another vehicle I'm afraid I just don't know.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## linnane (Dec 22, 2013)

Great thanks , good to know where to get a new set of lenses if all else fails !!


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

I was so shocked at the price of these. My Hymer S700 is thoroughly well travelled…… How bad is the damage? - did you leave bits of plastic behind?

I smashed mine years ago.

One day I was walking along a road and I saw a side lamp plastic lens just lying there. It was sort of curved like the Hymer one.

To cut a long story short I did a jigsaw repair with bits of the plastic I found and epoxy resin adhesive. It took me a day and was frustrating fun! Bit like an old Airfix kit!

It looks a mess real close up - but you can hardly tell from 4 feet away - and who goes around inspecting your lights and giving marks out of ten?

So that was my solution - but if you a perfectionist with your Hymer….you just have to pay. the price quoted is right - I spent weeks online trying to get it cheaper.

Cheers.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Lens replacement*

There is a pair on ebay at the moment...brand new...but a starting price of £225 ...... ouch.

Sundial


----------



## linnane (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Ron and Sundial. 

After a lot of searching I found one on ebay and bought it for a very reasonable £45. Hugely disappointed when it arrived though, as it was a fiat lens , so didn't fit my merc based S660. I had thought it was a universal fit across both versions, but it isn't (other searchers beware !)

I Finally contacted chris from Premier and stumped up the money for two lovely new clear lens . I paid £221 for both ( not for one ) including delivery to my home. I'm no perfectionist where my 25 year old Hymer goes, but I have to say it was worth it. The front looks much "fresher" than before . I now have two spare amber lenses (one merc & one fiat !!) will sell both and probably make a lot of that money back, so has actually the best way to go . 

I also highly recommend chris at Premier . Lovely guy who cant do enough to help hymer owners.


----------



## Bluntmind (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi. Do you still have the Amber lenses as I am trying to find one for my hymer? 

Fingers crossed


----------



## Anntonio (Sep 25, 2012)

*Indicators*

I have amber lenses and was thinking of replaceing the 2 self tapping screw with flat machine screw bolts to deter theft. Also I may ask a local wire products manufacture to give me a price to make guards for these. As anyone used a plastic film, so that if they do get broken the bits stay in place?:frown2:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Anntonio said:


> As anyone used a plastic film, so that if they do get broken the bits stay in place?:frown2:


Because of the known problem of A class Hymer headlights cracking some years ago I fitted Lamin-X film to mine and so far I have not had a problem. Think it might be just what you want, only supply I have been able to find in UK now is on eBay - search for LAMIN-X.

Mike


----------



## Anntonio (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for that. For £10 it sounds OK. Don't think it could do any harm on the indicator lens, and if they get hit, hopefully all the bits should stay put, then out with the airfix glue!!


----------

